# Lapps bee supply



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

*Lapps*

I have ordered stuff from them at noon one day and it was on my front pourch next day.

:thumbsup: I do have their number in my speed dial


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

They changed their web address:

http://www.lappsbeesupplycenter.com/


----------



## HarovonMogel (Nov 13, 2007)

*Adulterated Beeswax*

We have enjoyed shopping at Lapp's Bee Supply for the last year, but they recently sold us beeswax that was adulterated with Paraffin. I wouldn't trust their beeswax anytime soon, and we are considering buying our beekeeping supplies elsewhere in the future.:doh:


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*they recently sold us beeswax that was adulterated with Paraffin.*

How did you determine that the bees wax had paraffin added?
Regards,
Ernie


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

I have also had friendly and quick service from Lapps, though I came to them initially only because they're the only place I could find that sold smaller (5#) amounts of brewer's yeast for making patties.


----------



## HarovonMogel (Nov 13, 2007)

BEES4U said:


> How did you determine that the bees wax had paraffin added?
> Regards,
> Ernie


We determined it through several properties of the wax. First, paraffin is brittle, and beeswax is pretty pliable and strong - the wax block broke very easily. Second, it had a bizarre curvature to the block, which meant that it had materials that contracted at different rates while cooling. After breaking the block, we noticed a more gritty crystaline texture than the amorphous texture of beeswax, and finally, we chewed on a piece of it. We've chewed on a lot of beeswax and it was definitely not chewy but instead brittle. There's no way to know whether they were aware of it or not, but we guarantee to our customers that our candles are 100% beeswax so we can't take that chance.


----------



## pcelar (Oct 5, 2007)

dcross said:


> They changed their web address:
> 
> http://www.lappsbeesupplycenter.com/


Unfortunately there are no pics of items.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

*Lapp's sell individual frames of Honey Super Cell*

Lapp's is one of the only places where you can buy small quantities (less than a case) of Honey Super Cell. 

Simpson's is another...


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: Lapp's sell individual frames of Honey Super Cell*

Lapps phone numbers don't work or their email, any one know whats up with them???


----------



## RogerCrum (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: Lapp's sell individual frames of Honey Super Cell*

Sadly, after many years they closed. The owners were getting up in years and turned the business over to the son. The apiary side took a series of tough hits. That is all I have heard.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: Lapp's sell individual frames of Honey Super Cell*

Thaks Roger, that is to bad, the same stroy Mom and Pop had a good busness and turn it over to the kids and it goes down the drain but I thought I could see this coming, so SAD


----------

